# Studia informatyczne

## vutives

Witam. Klasa maturalna i te sprawy...  :Razz:  Czy ktoś z Was studiuje na PW? Zastanawiam się nad wyborem tej uczelni i czegoś takiego jak automatyka i robotyka, ale to jeszcze nic pewnego. Chciałbym, żebyście powiedzieli, jako bezpośrednie źródło, jak tam rzeczywiście jest. Z jednej strony słyszałem, że fajnie, lux atmosfera, każdy ci pomoże, czasem z profesorem się dogadasz i w końcu ci da te zaliczenie. Z drugiej jednak "dość" odwrotnie - profesor oblewa kogo mu się podoba i jak popadnie, ludzie składają się na egzaminy, ogólnie łapówkarstwo i łachmyctwo  :Very Happy: . M.in. na w/w automatyce i robotyce, gdzie zaczyna ok. 100 osób, a kończy ok. 10 dużo zależy od początku - czy się utrzymasz, czyli czy się nauczysz i czy będziesz miał szczęście nie trafiając na celownik złego profesora, który cię udupi bez konkretniejszej przyczyny. Moglibyście coś niecoś rozjaśnić? No i czy naprawdę bez dużego samozaparcia i zapieprzu wkuwając fizę i matmę się nie obędzie? Z góry dzięki.

EDIT: Zmieniłem nazwę wątku z "Politechnika warszawska" na "Studia informatyczne".Last edited by vutives on Sat May 22, 2010 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Mam 2 kumpli ktorzy sa na 3 roku, atmosfera nie jest zla - tylko ze jest problem z zaliczeniem poszczegolnych przedmiotow np elektronika kazdy z nich ma jakas poprawke. Co do matematyki to na zadnym kierunku inf sie nie pojedzie bez dobrej jej znajomosci. Osoboscie jestem studentem www.pjwstk.edu.pl (PJWSTK) i goraco polecam ta uczelnie, uwazam ze lepszy od niej jest UW - na ktorym naprawde trzeba zdrowo zapierniczac. Poziom jest bardzo wysoki. Dlaczego pjwstk? - odpowiedz prosta, niezle przygotowanie po zakonczeniu uczelni do pracy. Standard to jakies 8k zl. Oczywiscie po politechnice tez znajdzie sie niezla robote - wczoraj byl np u nas absolwent politechniki ktory programuje mikroprocesory w komorkach itp - tez niezle zarabia, tutaj to wszystko zalezy od indywidualnych perspektyw - gdzie PJ promuje swoich ludzi w google/MS. Jednak na pj malo kogo stac bo to jakies 1000-1200 zl za miesiac, gdzie wbrew pozorm tez bardzo ciezko jest sie utrzymac. Kazdy oblany przedmiot konczy sie jego powtarzaniem gdzie trzeba oplacic znowu go (~1200zl), sa oczywiscie rozne tryby i kombinacje np zaliczenia internetowe (czy tez studia zamiast stacjonarnyh to internetowe). Aktualnie sam mieszkam doslownie 15 krokow od politechniki  :Razz:  i szczerze wole PJWSTK mimo ze mam troszke dalej, oraz napewno PJWSTK nie posiada tak pokaznego budynku jak politechnika  :Smile: . Osobisie polecam kierunek robotyki na pjwstk. Co do konczenia na politechnice 10/100 to byc moze jest prawda, u nas bez zadnej poprawki w pewnym roku skoczylo 3/100.

----------

## vutives

O PJWSTK już sporo razy słyszałem i jak dotąd same pozytywne opinie. Może bym się nad nią zastanowił, jednak kwestia bulenia 1000zł / msc rozwiązuje problem.  :Very Happy:  Może studia II stopnia jak się już może jakąś pracę ogarnie?

Nie wiem czy ja nie rozumuję jak trzeba czy też zaszła jakaś pomyłka. Chciałeś napisać, że UW jest lepszy od PJWSTK? Bo jeśli tak, to czemu jeszcze się tam nie przeniosłeś?  :Smile: 

Czekam na dalsze opinie, może nawet nie koniecznie o samej PW, ale też jakie perspektywy czekają absolwenta chociażby tej robotyki.

Myślałem/ę jeszcze nad USA. Przymierzam się, żeby może podejść do tych SATów, zdać TOEFLa i spróbować uderzać za ocean. Mama jednak mi tu płacze, że jak pojadę, to już tam zostanę.  :Razz:  W sumie to pewnie ma rację. I weź tu się zdecyduj.

Chętnie poczytam jakieś motywujące posty co do kierunków techniczno/informatycznych. Jakoś ostatnio nie mogę się na 100% przekonać do wizji roboty non stop przed kompem, a jednak biorąc uwagę przedmioty zdawane na maturze i ogólnie praktyczne powody typu praca zostaje mi chyba do wyboru tylko polibuda. Także przekonajcie mnie, żebym nie szedł tam z założeniem, że to nie dla mnie, bo chciałbym myśleć, że to dla mnie.  :Smile:  Może da się połączyć pracę z kompem z jakimiś ruchliwymi motywami.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Jeszcze tak mi się przypomniało. Czy wybierając się na studia typu automatyka i robotyka, informatyka czy coś pokrewnego wypada znać w wysokim stopniu programowanie? Bo jak na razie moje doświadczenie dotyczy jedynie Pascala w liceum i htmla.  :Razz:  Dobrze by było, jakby z tak podstawową wiedzą można by było ją dopiero rozwinąć na studiach zanim wylecę z powodu jej braku.  :Smile:  Jakoś za specjalnie się nie wczuwałem w samonaukę programowania. Tak już mam, że jak mnie nie zmuszą, to samemu nic.

----------

## mistix

Studia są po to aby się czegoś tam nauczyć jak znasz jakiś język to lepie dla Ciebie, a jak nie to się nauczysz tak czy owak. Co do tych opinii o zdawalności i humorach profesorków to bujdy jak zdasz w 1 lub 2 terminie to nikt Ci cyrków robić nie będzie. Nie dziw się jak przyjdziesz na 4 terminie wybłaganym i profesor już ma na Ciebie z górki.

----------

## soban_

 *vutives wrote:*   

> O PJWSTK już sporo razy słyszałem i jak dotąd same pozytywne opinie. Może bym się nad nią zastanowił, jednak kwestia bulenia 1000zł / msc rozwiązuje problem.  Może studia II stopnia jak się już może jakąś pracę ogarnie?
> 
> Nie wiem czy ja nie rozumuję jak trzeba czy też zaszła jakaś pomyłka. Chciałeś napisać, że UW jest lepszy od PJWSTK? Bo jeśli tak, to czemu jeszcze się tam nie przeniosłeś? 
> 
> Czekam na dalsze opinie, może nawet nie koniecznie o samej PW, ale też jakie perspektywy czekają absolwenta chociażby tej robotyki.
> ...

 

Mielismy kolege z UW, ktorego wlasnie Chrzastowski http://www.spik.swps.edu.pl/pracownicy/Piotr.Chrzastowski-Wachtel (na PJ tez on wyklada - osobiscie bardzo lubie jego wyklady) nauczyl piasc go tak w pascalu ze radzil sobie praktycznie wszedzie. Wiem ze na politechnice maja c/c++/asm na poczatku, u nas od poczatku do konca java, przenosna, wszedzie odpalisz - na projektach MPR np robimy gry miedzy telefony w javie, komputer itp. Tutaj naprawde tak jak Ci napisalem, matematyka, matematyka, matematyka. Pytasz dlaczego nie jestem na UW? - bo tam jest naprawde ogromny zapierdziel zeby sie utrzymac. Oni dotykaja komputerow dopiero na 3 roku, z tego co slyszalem - tak to kodza wszystko na kartkach. Wlasnie Pawel jak przyszedl do nas z UW po 1 roku, to wymiatal. Dzien przed robil powazne projekty wogle czasami nie znajac jezyka. Wiesz jaki glowny byl jego atut? Bardzo dobrze orientowal sie w matematyce. Do nauki uwazam ze pascal jest najlepszy - programowanie to czesto sposob myslenia. Jak wiesz co to konstruktor, to wystarczy sama skladani w jezyku zeby umiec go zbudowac - wystarczy jeden example  :Wink: . Tutaj bardziej chodzi o sposob myslenia. Jesli jestes naprawde zdolny to startuj na PJWSTK, zawsze tez mozesz kredyt studencki wziasc - z reszta PJ dofinasowywuje najlepszych uczniow poprzez stypendia naukowe  :Wink:  poczytaj na strone www.pjwstk.edu.pl Zawsze tez masz soboty i niedziele wolne. U nas jeden koles pracuje w barze i utrzymuje sie sam na PJWSTK, trzeba tylko bardzo chciec. A jak jestes naprawde bardzo dobry i lubisz sie uczyc duzo to polecam UW. Jesli chodzi zas o fizyke to masz wszedzie - tak samo jak matematyka np (matematyka dyskretna, analiza, algebra, algorytmy i struktury danych,..) - praktycznie kazdy przedmiot sie sklada na matematyke - programowanie tyz.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Jeszcze tak mi się przypomniało. Czy wybierając się na studia typu automatyka i robotyka, informatyka czy coś pokrewnego wypada znać w wysokim stopniu programowanie? Bo jak na razie moje doświadczenie dotyczy jedynie Pascala w liceum i htmla.  Dobrze by było, jakby z tak podstawową wiedzą można by było ją dopiero rozwinąć na studiach zanim wylecę z powodu jej braku.  Jakoś za specjalnie się nie wczuwałem w samonaukę programowania. Tak już mam, że jak mnie nie zmuszą, to samemu nic.

 

Na MIM UW przychodzac na studia nie musisz wiedziec nawet co to jest komputer. Jedyny problem to sie tam dostac. Potem jest juz z gorki...  :Smile: 

----------

## quosek

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> u nas od poczatku do konca java, przenosna, wszedzie odpalisz
> 
> Do nauki uwazam ze pascal jest najlepszy - programowanie to czesto sposob myslenia. Jak wiesz co to konstruktor, to wystarczy sama skladani w jezyku zeby umiec go zbudowac - wystarczy jeden example . Tutaj bardziej chodzi o sposob myslenia. 

 

a mi sie cisnie na usta:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ależ wodzu, co wódz! Wódz
> 
> 

 

[OT](+1 do reputacji dla osob, ktore wiedza czego dotyczy cytat  :Wink:  ) [/OT]

Jak do jasnej ciasnej Pascal ma byc najlepszym jezykiem do nauki programowania ????? Przeciez zwykly pacal NIE JEST OBIEKTOWY, wiec to czego sie nauczysz mozesz od razu zapominac i zaczynac brac sie za myslenie obiektowe (tak, wiem - java tez nie jest jezykiem stricte obiektowym, ale prawie).

Co do nauki tylko w samej javie - tez maly zong. Bo pomija sie inne podejscia - java jest coby nie mowic jezykiem wysokiego poziomu i gdy w pracy ktos nagle zacznie wymagac asemblera, c, innego starego badziewia to nawet nie bedziesz wiedzial jak sie do tego zabrac.

Ja bym polecal uczelnie gdzie co chwila zmieniasz jezyk programowania - by najczyc sie szybkiej zmiany technologii (i na dodatek we wlasnym zakresie dorobic np. SCJP). Ja ztego co pamietam na uczelni mialem (PG):

- c/c++

- java

- cos 4GL (nie pamietam nazwy)

- SmallTalk

- Ada

- bash

- perl

- .NET

A w czym aktualnie robie ?

- Java (j2ee + javascript)

- Jython

- PLSQL

- szyny integracyjne WebMethods

- flowy w TibcoStaffware

Jak okazuje sie, ze trzeba zrobic cos w czym super dziwnym itd to zwykle ja dostaje to na klate  :Wink: 

----------

## cinek810

Jakie szczescie, ze quosek wyjasnil skad sie bierze woda sodowa. I po jego poscie moge juz odpowiedziec spokojniej.

Jesli chodzi o PWJSTK - mam dwoch kolegow, ktorzy tam studiuja i z tego co mowia poziom nie jest oszalamiajacy, co wiecej mowia ze ich nie zadawala.

Odnoscie pisania tylko w Javie - przygotowuje Cie do czesci obecnego rynku pracy, ma wiec pewne plusy. Jednak jak pisal quosek, a co lepiej oddaje cyctat jednego z moich wykladowcow. "Gdy ktos Cie pyta w jakim jezyku umiesz programowac, odpowiedz: W kazdym, potrzebuje tylko dwoch godzin spokoju, zeby poznac jego gramatyke i paradygmat."

Jesli chodzi o PW, zaczalem tam ostatnio studiowac ( Mam doswiadczenie rowniez z UW. ). Na warszawskiej polibudzie, w szczegolnosci na EiTI uczysz sie przedewszystkim sam. Szkola jest od tego, zeby Cie sprawdzac. Przychodzisz z rozwiazanymi zadaniami na cwieczeania - masz to + , nie masz to -. Do laboratoriow przygotowujesz sie sam, zazwyczaj prowadzacy malo w ich trakcie tlumaczy - zrobisz dobrze dostajesz dobra ocene, zle dostajesz gorsza, albo nie zaliczasz. Wiele wykladow jest prowadzonych kiepsko, ale nie musisz na nie chodzic. Niektore sa niezle i mozesz wtedy wyniesc cos dla siebie.

Mityczne historie o tym, ze ktos uwala jak mu sie podoba nie powinny przyciagac Twojej uwagi. Jak jestes dobry, nigdy czegos takiego nie powiesz. Mam w studiowaniu jakies tam juz doswiadczenie i nie widzialem jeszcze sytuacji w ktorej, ktos przygotowany na powiedzmy 80% niezdalby. 

Ja powiedzialbym, ze najlepsza informatyka z tych ktore znam jest na UW. Musisz jednak nastawic sie na to, ze jest tam sporo Nauki (nie chodzi mi o to ze trzeba sie uczyc, ale dla wielu ludzi tam informatyka jest zywa nauka, sztuka a nie rzemieslniczym klepaniem kodow czy strojeniem sieci).

----------

## soban_

 *Quote:*   

> i gdy w pracy ktos nagle zacznie wymagac asemblera, c, innego starego badziewia to nawet nie bedziesz wiedzial jak sie do tego zabrac. 
> 
> 

  ^^ jak beda od Ciebie wymagac znajomosci ukladow scalonych? - to przeciez tez masz na studiach? tylko ze specjalizacje robisz w jednym kierunku. jest takie ladne powiedzenie 

 *Quote:*   

> "nie wszystkie sroki zlapiesz za ogon"

 

Jak ktos zrozumial o co chodzi to +2 ;P. 

Moim zdaniem jak ktos jest od wszystkiego, to jest do niczego. U nas owszem jest tez C/C++ - na jednym przedmiocie, czy na SOP'ach pisanie w bashu. Jednak szkola nas w jednym kierunku (glownie ku pisaniu aplikacji biznesowych) - oczywiscie na 3 roku mozesz wybrac specjalizacje, jednak java do tego najbardziej sie nadaje. Osobiscie bardzo lubie C/C++, jednak moim zdaniem sposob w jaki nas ucza na PJ to przygotowanie do konkretnego zawodu. Z reszta ja nie bede tutaj dyskutowac i podwazac - ludzie z troche wiekszym doswiadczeniem wymyslali ten program nauczania. Wiec tutaj jest morze dyskusji. Wszystko przeciez mozna napisac w asm...tylko po co przy dzisiejszej mocy obliczeniowej komputerow? Mozna tutaj dyskutowac o tym czy uczyc sie kazdego jezyka, czy jednego - jednak tutaj chodzi o uczelnie (tak jak w temacie) z reszta jak ktos zna wszystkie jezyki to wogle po co studiowac informatyke? Przeciez z taka wiedza czlowiek bez studiow sobie poradzi - skoro posiada taka wiedze, to nic innego jak tylko siadac i robic duze projekty. Tutaj tez pokazuje sie jedno ale, z jaka predkoscia umiesz tworzyc kod? Bo mozna znac sie na wszystkim, tylko sekunda...wezme instrukcje obslugi  :Smile:  Ja rowniez polecam UW - tam jest najwyzszy poziom informatyki (z tego co mi wiadomo). Jesli chodzi o PJ, to nie wiem czy poziom jest az tak wysoki. Wiem ze polowa osob juz odpadla po pierwszym roku i dalej sa odsiewy - u nas jest takie przekonanie "jak ktos przetrwa 2 rok (3 i 4 semestr) to zaliczy PJ".

Jesli zas chodzi o pascala (to nie jednego cwiczeniowca sie pytalem - ze jest to najlepszy jezyk do nauki programowania), jest tez przeciez delphi prawda? http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delphi - "Dawniej język Delphi był nazywany Object Pascalem". Tez latwiej chyba zrozumiec begin end niz { } - dla poczatkujacego programisty. No ale to juz kwestia indywidualnego podejscia. 

Jesli zas chodzi o start na studiach to bym bardziej pod wzgledem matematycznym sie przygotowywal, nie zas w kierunku programowania - od tego jest uczelnia, aby sie tego na niej nauczyc.

----------

## vutives

Widzę, że nieźle się od wczoraj odpowiedzi posypały. Wiedziałem na które forum uderzyć z pytaniem.  :Smile: 

Od czego by tu zacząć... Z tą umiejętnością programowania trochę mnie uspokoiliście. Z kolei infa na UW chyba odpada. Raczej nie przepadam za nauką, o której mówicie. Wolę mniejszy zapierdziel. Poza tym, jak się domyślam, czeka mnie praca raczej jako programista, czyli 100% robota przed kompem. Mnie bardziej interesuje coś nieco więcej, powiedzmy, mogilnego jak np. wspomniana automatyka i robotyk. Trochę przed się nasiedzi, ale też coś niecoś się od niego odejdzie, żeby robocika wyregulować ale podobne tematy.  :Razz: 

Co do PJWSTK to nie wiem czy jestem TAK zdolny, czy jestem zdolny w ogóle. A to jest wymagane to przytoczonego stypendium no i samego utrzymania się na uczelni. No i czy rzeczywiście ta szkoła jest aż tak bardzo lepsza od PW? Skoro już wspomniałeś o tych 8k zł po PJ to może ktoś się orientuje ile może zarobić taki student świeżo po PW znający biegle 2 obce języki (np. po tej robotyce)?

----------

## soban_

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Widzę, że nieźle się od wczoraj odpowiedzi posypały. Wiedziałem na które forum uderzyć z pytaniem. 
> 
> Od czego by tu zacząć... Z tą umiejętnością programowania trochę mnie uspokoiliście. Z kolei infa na UW chyba odpada. Raczej nie przepadam za nauką, o której mówicie. Wolę mniejszy zapierdziel. Poza tym, jak się domyślam, czeka mnie praca raczej jako programista, czyli 100% robota przed kompem. Mnie bardziej interesuje coś nieco więcej, powiedzmy, mogilnego jak np. wspomniana automatyka i robotyk. Trochę przed się nasiedzi, ale też coś niecoś się od niego odejdzie, żeby robocika wyregulować ale podobne tematy. 
> 
> Co do PJWSTK to nie wiem czy jestem TAK zdolny, czy jestem zdolny w ogóle. A to jest wymagane to przytoczonego stypendium no i samego utrzymania się na uczelni. No i czy rzeczywiście ta szkoła jest aż tak bardzo lepsza od PW? Skoro już wspomniałeś o tych 8k zł po PJ to może ktoś się orientuje ile może zarobić taki student świeżo po PW znający biegle 2 obce języki (np. po tej robotyce)?

 

Mysle ze na kazdej uczelni mozesz sie wykazac, PW tez jest bardzo dobra uczelnia no i ile serca bedziesz w to wkladac. Zobacz sobie projekty na PJ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RbZwvA-YR4 jak lubisz robotyke  :Wink:  lub http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWFpyKp5mwI ewentualnie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v90SQYwyXmc&NR=1 . Ja osobiscie zaluje tylko - ze nie przykladalem sie tak do matematyki zanim zaczalem studiowac  :Smile:  Z praca to trzeba miec troche szczescia u nas np jest obowiazek wykonania 300h praktyk - co juz samo przez sie rozumiec trzeba iz jest jakies promowanie studentow nawet podczas studiowania (oczywiscie praktyki musza zostac wykonane z wynikiem pozytywnym) - oferty to np IBM. Co do pracy po PW - to mysle ze jest bardzo podobnie, wszystko zalezy czy umiesz sie sprzedac. Co znowu podkresle ze na PJ ucza wlasnie tego tez, chociazby na przedmiocie PPB http://www.wiki.pjwstk.edu.pl/index.php?title=PPB czy RPG http://www.wiki.pjwstk.edu.pl/index.php?title=Rachunkowo%C5%9B%C4%87_i_Finanse_Podmiot%C3%B3w_Gospodarczych - bo tak naprawde tylko na wlasnym biznesie wychodzi sie najlepiej  :Razz:  (tutaj przypomina mi sie rozmowa 2 kolegow:

"-Co z tego X ze jestes swietnym programista? - Jak i tak bedziesz u mnie pracowac."  :Wink:  ). 

Jak jest z tym na politechnice? To nie mam pojecia, zapytaj kolegow wyzej  :Wink: 

----------

## vutives

No ok, przyznam, że interesująco wygląda ta uczelnia, nawet już te 1000zł/msc tak nie odstrasza.  :Smile:  Opcja studiów po angielsku też ciekawa. Tylko czy to nie będzie przypadkiem tak, że przyjdzie profesor, nauczy po polsku, a po angielsku poda tylko listę słów technicznych? Oprócz tego jeszcze się zastanawiam - mówiłeś coś o robotyce, a na stronie są podane tylko kierunki Informatyka, Kultura Japonii, Sztuka Nowych Mediów; Zarządzanie Informacją, Architektura Wnętrz, a nic bezpośrednio robotycznego. Jak to jest? No i jeszcze mnie zaciekawiło, że z wymagań od "rekrutów" chcą tylko 30% na maturze z matmy, infy lub fizy i to wystarczy nawet poziom podstawowy. Rozumiem, że i tak przyjdzie mniej osób niż na uczelnie państwowe i też niekoniecznie głupsi, bo skoro decydują się płacić taką, bądź co bądź, różną od zera kasę, to coś chyba umieją i są zmotywowani do nauki. Ale ot, tak to przykuło moją uwagę, że nie trzeba się wysilać na maturze, żeby się do nich zakwalifikować.  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Jesli chodzi o robotyke, to na 3 roku wybierasz specjalizacje - wtedy masz dodatkowy przedmiot (wczesniej oczywiscie jest elektronika itp) - ale to kazdy ma obowiazkowo. Co do angielskiego to od dzien dobry, po dowidzenia mowisz po ang. Nic kompletnie nie tlumacza po polsku, wbrew pozorm nie jest az tak ciezko, kumpel ktory tam sie przeniosl mowil ze nawet lepiej tam tlumacza - nie masz wiec czego sie bac. Jesli zas chodzi Ci o dzialy ktore wymieniles np sztuka nowych mediow - to jest to dzial ktory jest zwiazany z informatyka tylko tym ze siedza przed komputrami - oni glownie maluja, czy to w photoshopie czy tworza jakies tam efekty w 3d studio max - tez bardzo fajny dzial ale bardziej dla humanistow. Moj dobry przyjaciel ktory poszedl wlasnie na inf po ang siedzi aktualnie w angli na wymianie (ma stypendium do tego) i rodzice praktycznie za nic nie placa mu. Jesli bedziesz chcial dalej brnac w robotyke to potem mozesz chyba magistra w tym kierunku zrobic - ale tutaj odsylam Cie do dziekanatu napisz do nich maila. A co do przyjmowania wszystkich - to z moich zrodel dowiedzialem sie tyle: "musimy brac wszystkich, zeby tych 20 baranow oplacilo tych 10 ktorzy chca naprawde sie uczyc"  :Smile:  Wiec ida tam i bogaci(ktorzy np chca uniknac wojska i sie chwala ze studiuja informatyke), jak i Ci ktorzy zaciskaja pasa i chca sie uczyc. Dlatego miedzy innymi po pierwszym roku jest taki przesiew. Polecam ta 2 opcje, bo ta 1 ma taki sens jak wywalac kase na ulice.

----------

## vutives

Ciekawe, ciekawe.  :Very Happy:  A co do angielskiego to się nie boję, tylko właśnie o to mi chodzi, żeby to były rzeczywiście studia po angielsku. Jeśli jest tak jak mówisz, to elegancko.  :Smile: 

----------

## lsdudi

@soban 

na 7 gości w dziale mam 2 obecnych (+1 który juz nie pracuje)  z pjwstk  (własnie sie bronią) .

Uczyli się javy przyszli do pracy i mówili jaka ta java jest wspaniała ... ze zaden jezyk się nawet do niej nie umywa...

Teraz klepią w pythonie ... wszyscy ... i javę starają się omijać szerokim łukiem.

przygotowanie do pracy :

- gówno prawda, bedziesz robił to co ci kapo każe, a im szybciej umiesz się przestawić z jednej technologi na inna to tym lepiej dla ciebie.

Co do nauki to tak naprawdę studia dadza ci jakie takie pojęcie:

Chcesz sie nauczyć ...  po to są koła naukowe oraz własny czas.

----------

## soban_

W forum bylo pytanie o szkole, ja sie wypowiedzialem.

 *Quote:*   

> - gówno prawda, bedziesz robił to co ci kapo każe, a im szybciej umiesz się przestawić z jednej technologi na inna to tym lepiej dla ciebie."

 

jasne ze tak, ale zgodzisz sie chyba ze na poczatek lepiej opanowac jeden jezyk dobrze, niz kazdego troche lyknac i gowno umiec? 

 *Quote:*   

> Co do nauki to tak naprawdę studia dadza ci jakie takie pojęcie: 
> 
> Chcesz sie nauczyć ... po to są koła naukowe oraz własny czas.

 

z tym sie zgodze. Z reszta o czym wogle tutaj jest rozmowa, chcesz sie nauczyc to musisz programowac. To tak samo jakby rozmawiac o jezdzeniu na rowerze w teorii.

----------

## nieprosty

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> W forum bylo pytanie o szkole, ja sie wypowiedzialem.
> 
>  *Quote:*   - gówno prawda, bedziesz robił to co ci kapo każe, a im szybciej umiesz się przestawić z jednej technologi na inna to tym lepiej dla ciebie." 
> 
> jasne ze tak, ale zgodzisz sie chyba ze na poczatek lepiej opanowac jeden jezyk dobrze, niz kazdego troche lyknac i gowno umiec? 

 

Ale na studiach i tak nie opanujesz dobrze jednego języka. Co najwyżej poznasz jego podstawy.

Na studiach muszą cię nauczyć programować w dowolnym języku, tak żebyś później w pracy mógł się przestawić na dowolny inny aktulanie potrzebny.

Jeżeli ktoś oczekuje, że po samych studiach będzie super programistą to jest w wielkim błędzie.

Przypominam, że informatyka to nie tylko programowanie  :Wink: 

W związku z powyższym przez te 5 lat będziesz się uczył wielu rzeczy a programowanie to tylko mała cząstka.

Wracając do PJWSTK to dla osób, które rozważały studiowanie w trybie zacznym mogę polecić studia przez internet.

Zaletą studiowania przez internet względem zaocznych (poza oczywiście możliwością robienia tego na odległość) jest fakt że zmuszeni jestesmy do ciągłego rozwiazywania zadań w trybie raz na tydzień. Dla osób lubiących tak jak ja odkładać wszystko na ostatnią chwilę jest to całkiem niezłe zabezpieczenie przed sytuacją za tydzień sesja a ja jeszcze nic nie zrobiłem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## soban_

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   W forum bylo pytanie o szkole, ja sie wypowiedzialem.
> 
>  *Quote:*   - gówno prawda, bedziesz robił to co ci kapo każe, a im szybciej umiesz się przestawić z jednej technologi na inna to tym lepiej dla ciebie." 
> 
> jasne ze tak, ale zgodzisz sie chyba ze na poczatek lepiej opanowac jeden jezyk dobrze, niz kazdego troche lyknac i gowno umiec?  
> ...

 

Hm, z tego co wiem na internetowych trzeba zaliczyc na koncu egzamin, to chyba prawda? W dodatku systematycznie trzeba samemu siadac i sie uczyc + rozwiazywac zadania co tydzien. System nie jest taki zly, kazdy powinien wybiera wg wlasnego uznania.

----------

## nieprosty

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm, z tego co wiem na internetowych trzeba zaliczyc na koncu egzamin, to chyba prawda? W dodatku systematycznie trzeba samemu siadac i sie uczyc + rozwiazywac zadania co tydzien. System nie jest taki zly, kazdy powinien wybiera wg wlasnego uznania.

 

Oczywiście na końcu jest egzamin i do niego się trzeba przygotować.

Chodziło mi o to, że w przeciwieństwie do zaocznych nie ma czegoś takiego że masz 4 zjazdy w roku a pomiędzy nimi możesz nic nie robić.

Także internetowe mimo że na odległośc wymuszają systematyczną pracę co jest moim zdaniem sporym ułatwieniem dla osób niezdyscyplinowanych.

----------

## lsdudi

@soban

na dziennych także masz egzamin z całego okresu już po obronie inż.

----------

## soban_

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> @soban
> 
> na dziennych także masz egzamin z całego okresu już po obronie inż.

 

Dobrze wiedziec  :Smile: 

----------

## cinek810

@vutives: Zastanawia mnie to co piszesz o checi do konstruowania robotow. Jesli lubisz tego typu zabawy, to powinienes jednak lubic rowniez fizyke. Moze po prostu miales kiepskiego nauczyciela w szkole i dlatego wydaje Ci sie, ze to nudne albo malo atrakcyjne. Wiedza z mechaniki klasycznej przy konstruowaniu robotow, wymyslaniu systemow poruszania przedmiotami, podnosnikow jest na prawde bardzo wazna. Osobiscie hobbystycznie zajmuje sie elektronika i konstruowaniem roznych urzadzen tego typu, dobre przygotowanie teoretyczne pozwala zaoszczedzic mase czasu, ktory inaczej poswiecasz na "chlopskie rozumowanie".

Jesli chodzi o studia zdecyduj sie przedewszystkim co chcesz:

Opcja 1.Duzo sie nauczyc, zdobyc wiele umiejetnosci = zapieprz na studiach.

Opcja 2.Jakos tam pochodzic, zaliczyc i duzo bawic ze znajomymi.

Potem dopiero wybierz uczelnie.

----------

## vutives

Ofkors, że chcę zdobyć dużo umiejętności, co wiąże się z nauką. A co do fizyki - nie napisałem, że jej nie lubię, tylko, że nie jestem 100% przekonany do studiów. Mimo to rzeczywiście masz rację, że z nauczycielami mi się nie szczęściło, sam też się przez to nie przykładałem, ale to nie oznacza, że jest całkiem nastawiony na anty. Teraz trochę poważniej podchodzę do nauki tego przedmiotu i nie jest tak źle.  :Very Happy:  Póki co chodzę na korepetycje i mam nadzieję, że do końca roku nauczę się tego, co powinien wiedzieć absolwent liceum. Wracając do samej robotyki - zainteresował mnie ten kierunek, gdyż, z tego co słyszałem, jest b. dużo programowania, ogólnie dziedzina mocno powiązana z informatyką, ale też bardziej praktyczna (w sensie fizyczno-mobilnym). Może nie zanikną mi tak szybko mięśnie.  :Wink:  Takie przynajmniej mam wyobrażenie. W razie czego po takich studiach można i jako programista pracować.(?)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *vutives wrote:*   

> W razie czego po takich studiach można i jako programista pracować.(?)

 Na automatykę idź tylko wtedy gdy chcesz się zajmować automatami, a programowanie traktujesz jako ewentualne koło ratunkowe. Jeżeli chcesz po studiach jednak bardziej związać się z informatyką to idź na zwykłą informatykę, która pozwala zdobyć umiejętności, które dość szybko pozwolą Ci się wyrwać ze stanowiska programisty (kŧóre można porównać do bycia szeregowcem w wojsku - czyli tym gościem na samym dole piramidy pokarmowej) i zostać kimś konkretniejszym (analitykiem, architektem, kierownikiem projektu) za konkretniejszą kasę.

----------

## vutives

Odświeżam wątek bo i czas rekrutacji nadszedł.  :Smile: 

Trochę mi się odmieniło przez ten czas. Zdecydowałem się na informatykę jako programowanie. Robotyka już mniej mnie interesuje.  :Wink:  Papiery mam zamiar złożyć na WAT, UW i PW. O ile na WAT i UW infa jest "jedna", o tyle na PW jest na kilku różnych wydziałach. Informatyka jest tam wykładana na: Wydziale Elektroniki i Technik Inforacyjnych (specjalności: inżynieria systemów informatycznych, systemy informacyjno-decyzyjne), Wydziale elektrycznym (spec.: inżynieria informatyczna w elektroenergetyce, inżynieria komputerowa, inżynieria oprogramowania), Wydziale Matematyki i i Nauk Informacyjnych (Specjalność na studiach I stopnia: informatyka stosowana; Specjalności na studiach II stopnia: metody sztucznej inteligencji, projektowanie systemów CAD/CAM). Mnie interesuje programowanie i te sprawy, więc czym powinienem się zainteresować?

Druga rzecz: na PW są też studia w języku angielskim. Na wydziale MINI mamy: Computer Science Specjalności:

• artificial intelligence

• computing in science and engineering

• computing in business and economics

Na EITI jest Electrical and Computer Engineering, specjalności:

• computer systems and networks

• telecommunications.

Co o tym sądzicie? Nie wiem jak jest z opłatami. Raz piszą w PDFach, że częściowo odpłatne, a tutaj możemy przeczytać, że

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Od 2008 roku realizowany jest projekt „Program Rozwojowy Politechniki Warszawskiej” (Program Operacyjny Kapitał Ludzki 4.1.1) współfinansowany przez Unię Europejską w ramach Europejskiego Funduszu Społecznego. Pozwoliło to na rezygnację, w okresie trwania tego Projektu, z pobierania opłat od wszystkich studentów przyjmowanych na nowopowstałe studia prowadzone w języku angielskim.

 

To jak jest w końcu?

Jest jeszcze makrokierunek Elektronika, Informatyka i Telekomunikacja ale chyba nie warto w to wchodzić, jeśli mnie interesuje głównie programowanie, right?

Dalej: znam już trzy przypadki z mojego otoczenia, gdzie ludzie rezygnowali ze studiów na PW po roku lub dwóch. Podobno podejście do studenta jest marne, człowieka się gnoi, traktuje byle jak i wcale studiowanie tam nie jest przyjemne. Macie jakieś bliższe info? Zaczyna to mnie trochę niepokoić w połączeniu z tym co pisałem w poprzednich postach... :/

Coraz bardziej zaczyna mi się podobać UW. Jest jedna informatyka i nie trzeba się głowić nad wydziałem.  :Smile:  Jeśli poziom jest tak bardzo wysoki, trudno, postaram się podołać.  :Smile:  Zostaje tylko tam się dostać...

Zostaje jeszcze WAT, który też ma nie być zły. Brat mojego kolegi studiuje tam infę i sobie chwali, ale to moje jedyne źródło informacji o tej uczelni. Wiem, ze Kurt Steiner tam studiował, więc może się wypowie (Ostrołęka pozdrawia  :Very Happy: ).

Trochę się rozpisałem. Czekam na Wasze opinie.  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Ja kończyłem EiTI i bardzo mile wspominam ten wydział. Akurat wybrałem telekomunikację (specjalność Systemy i Sieci Telekomunikacyjne), ale "czystej" informatyki też było dość dużo (choć akurat mało o bazach danych, omijałem te przedmioty  :Wink: ). Pracuję w firmie informatycznej, choć nie jako programista. W firmie jest dużo osób po moim wydziale (był okres, że w moim pokoju na 8 osób wszystkie były po EiTI  :Smile: ). Mamy też dużo osób po UW (miałbym problem, żeby powiedzieć, jakich absolwentów mamy więcej, ale chyba jakąś przewagę ma UW) i nieco po WAT-cie. Patrząc po poziomie wykształcenia, WAT-owcy odstają jednak w dół. Gdybym miał robić ranking "jakości informatycznej" absolwentów w mojej firmie, to chyba wyglądał by on tak:

- UW

- EiTI

- inne

- WAT

Oczywiście w każdej grupie są wyjątki na plus, jak i na minus. Jeszcze spostrzeżenie natury ogólnej: zdaje mi się, że u nas ludzie po EiTI mają jednak szersze horyzonty, ci po UW to tylko dłubią w tych algorytmach i bazach  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Mam jeszcze kilka pytań. Mógłbyś powiedzieć czym się różni informatyka na EiTI od infy na Wydziale Elektrycznym? I jeszcze jedno: co masz dokładnie na myśli mówiąc "u nas ludzie po EiTI mają jednak szersze horyzonty". Z jednej strony stawiasz UW wyżej w rankingu, a z drugiej zamykasz ich w mniejszych horyzontach.  :Wink: 

----------

## mbar

Nie wiem dokładnie, czym się różni, bo nigdy nie sprawdzałem tam planu ani wymagań programowych. Z tego co mi się wydaje, "infa" na WE jest dużo mniejsza od wydziału EiTI -- ja bym się nie pchał. Jest jeszcze informatyka na dawnym FTiMS (teraz nazywa się to MINI), za moich czasów miała dobrą opinię.

Szersze horyzonty -- z moich obserwacji wynika, że absolwenci EiTI w naszej firmie są bardziej wszechstronni, niż tylko programowanie. Większość liderów zespołów jest po EiTI, także ci absolwenci mają mniej obiekcji, gdy dostają zadania "różne" od programowania, np. testowanie i planowanie testów aplikacji, współpraca z klientem, itd. itp. (część działu wdrożeń dla telekomunikacji jest po EiTI).

----------

## vutives

Mógłbyś powiedzieć czym powinienem się zainteresować jeśli chodzi o programowanie? Na infie na EiTI są specjalnośći "inżynieria systemów informatycznych" i "systemy informacyjno-decyzyjne". Co mam rozumieć przez te "systemy"? Czy ogólnie chodzi tu po prostu o programowanie?

----------

## mbar

Jak już mówiłem, wybrałem telekomunikację, więc niespecjalnie mogę kierować Cię na inne pola  :Smile: 

Proponuję przeanalizować wymagania przedmiotowe z interesujących Cię specjalności:

http://studia.elka.pw.edu.pl/

http://eres.elka.pw.edu.pl/eres/

Jak nie ogarniesz tego, co jest na eresie, to nie masz co się pchać na informatykę na tym wydziale  :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

Ja właśnie się wybrałem na Informatykę Analityczną na UJ  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

Znaczy, nie zakumałeś eresa?   :Wink: 

----------

## Redhot

Hehe, trafiłem na ten wątek dopiero "po wszystkim"  :Wink: 

----------

